# Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Each August, on the Monterey Peninsula, at the fabled Mazda Raceway at Laguna Seca, the end of the summer is marked by one of the greatest vintage car race weekends anywhere. Automotive enthusiasts, racing greats and car-enthusiastic celebrities such as Leno and Seinfeld all converge on the Californian peninsula for perhaps one of the coolest automotive weekends on the planet. As if the races aren't cool enough, the region also plays home to the Pebble Beach Concours D'Elegance and the Concours Italiano. Just one of these events is a must-see for any self-respecting car-geek, and all three... well that's just madness.
Both the Monterey Historics and Concours D'Elegance choose a "Featured Marque"; basically a group of vehicles that gets extra attention and is usually supported by a generous showing or support on the part of the manufacturers. In 1999, celebrating the Audi's 100th anniversary, Audi / Auto Union were chosen as featured marque for both events. 
As such, the 1999 "Monterey Weekend" will go down as one of the biggest and most superb gatherings for Audi enthusiasts in the United States and maybe even the world. In celebration of it’s 100th Anniversary, Audi brought an unprecedented number of vehicles from their Audi Tradition collection, including several of the very few remaining “Silver Arrow” pre-war racecars, in addition to some recently made replicas of other Silver Arrows that are now extinct. As if that weren’t enough, the pre-war cars were joined by that year's Sebring-run black R8R prototype and the Le Mans-run silver R8R, and other cars from throughout Audi history. The Quattro Club of America ( now known as the Audi Club of North America) also attended with an immense collection of quattros, including numerous uber-rare and uber-expensive Sport Quattros.
* Full Story *


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics ([email protected])*

That was the best year *EVER* for the Historics. Getting to see a real TT in person was awesome and the Silver Arrows







What can I say.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics ([email protected])*

I loved the photos. It looks like this was an incredible event. I just wish the cars in your photos were identified. It would be nice to know exactly what all those great cars were. Thanks for all the great coverage....
Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*

PMSG, as I recall, back then they had a press release that included a brief explanation of the cars in the Audi booth.... car by car. I will try to dig that up and run it with photography of the show. Granted, I'm going away for the week, so realistically, you won't see it for a week. But hopefully, that should clear some things up.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*

Which car(s) has(have) you stumped? Link to the pic and we can identify it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (billzcat1)*

Or bilzcat1 can be a total bad ass and do it himself.








Seriously, that's one way around it. I'll still post that piece though when I get back next week.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (billzcat1)*

Hey guys, I appreciate the follow-up! I was interested in mostly the earlier cars. The ones we don't see around here very often. Specifically, and in no particular order, these:








































































Thanks again!
Patrick


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics ([email protected])*

This event really signified Audi's dramatic turnaround in North America back in 99.







They displayed all the Y2K models in the show: S4, TT, A6 2.7T and 4.2 which have become really important models in Audi's product profile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*









1926 NSU 5/30 Avus Sportwagen Straight 4, 1.23 liters, 30 [email protected] rpm, 1120 lbs.








1937 Wanderer W25K. Straight 6, 1.962 liters, 85 [email protected] rpm, 2200 lbs.








1934 DKW F-5 late model, 2 cyl., 584cc, [email protected], 1870lbs.









Horch Type 500B, 1930 Straight 8, 4.944 liters, [email protected], 4950 lbs


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*









1964 NUS Prinz Wankel Spider, 3cyl. Wanekl, [email protected]








DWK 1958 Monza, straight 3, [email protected], 896cc


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (Fusilier)*

BTW, those are my best Guesses. Exact year could be different depending upon changes to late model cars.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (Fusilier)*

Thanks James! Those are some great old cars. I am glad you were able to ID them for everyone. Now I just have to win the lottery so I can own them all...
Thanks again..
Patrick


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*

Thanks Patrick,
I think I'm good on everything but the Horch, It could be a one year later cabrio. The Horch would be the one I'd want. Pre-war those babies were THE car to own in Germany. 

I couldn't identify the white car that looks so much like a Jaguar or the one that looks like an Opel!? Those are strange. Also the early Auto Union racer isn't listed either. 
James


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PMSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PMSG* »_










Wow, this looks a lot like the BMW Z8. Or should I say that the Z8 looks more like this Audi, than the BMW 507 that they wanted to live again through the Z8. IMagine that... BMW copying Audi


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Event Retrospective: 1999 Monterey Historics (PerL)*

This was a great event and quite frankly the first time I had an opportunity to meet the Vortex crew. I've got movies of the AutoUnion and the R8 going through the corkscrew side by side. Simply awesome.


----------

